# Moving our LGD's



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

We will be moving in about a month from Nor Cal to Missouri. We've had two Great Pyrenees with our goats for the past year and a half, and they are great! We are considering selling these goats here and purchasing new stock once we get there.

What would be the best way to transition the dogs during and after the move, and introducing new stock to them - especially if the stock they are bonded with are no longer with us.

Also, what about the change in climate for them? Summers will be much more humid then they are used to, and there are the ticks and chiggers which we don't have a problem with here. 

Thanks for any insight you may have.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm sure those more knowledgeable will respond here. For my 2 cents worth (if the situation were mine), I'ld simply put leashes on both dogs the first few times they were with the new goats. (Probably keeping the goats secure in a barn and/or goat pen where the dogs cannot get to them for awhile.) Those dogs are smart and I suspect, once they settle into your new place and realize the only goats on the place are the new ones, they will fall right into place guarding them as they did your other goats.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

They will transition from goats to goats. I'd let the dogs settle in to their new place for a couple of weeks, walking the area with them, letting them get the lay of the land, before bringing in goats if possible. Have the goats behind a fence and watch the dogs. They should show interest and want to be near the goats. The goats need to get used to the idea of having the dogs on the other side of the fence and accept their presence. Supervise when they first meet and be prepared to bring the dogs out of the pen on short notice as the goats aren't going to know that the dogs are there to protect them.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Before we got our first Pyr (we've had 9 since '89, up to 4 at a time), I remember being at a sheep conference at the university in Columbia and talking to one of the participants about just such an experience.

It seems he had put a young Pyr in with a bunch of newly weaned lambs. When they reached market weight, he sold them and the dog was "lost." The owner tried putting him with other groups of sheep and the dog didn't recognize them as something he should protect. He sold the dog and at the new home, the dog started guarding again--new location, new flock--but the man warned the buyer to have a slowly transitioning flock for the dog, not all in/all out. I think it would help if the dog would protect the property and what was on it, rather than what was on it only. It's a fine differentiation, I know, but I've seen it with individual dogs we've owned. Some didn't care what was on the place to guard because (s)he was going to keep intruders away. Others didn't care if something came on the place, as long as their animals weren't bothered. Our first dog, when still only 4 months old, herded the goats into the barn when a huge Doberman and a border collie came on the place. He sat in the doorway without making a sound and kept the goats inside. His action was perfect because the Dobie could have killed him easily. When I went out to try to run the dogs off, they advanced on me and I retreated to the house. A neighbor who had these dogs chase his cattle saw them in the yard and sent them home with non-lethal prejudice.

As far as moving the dogs WITH their herd or flock, we've done this successfully twice. Both times we arrived at our new home after dark and locked all animals in the barn. The next morning, I walked the fence rows with the dogs and goats just to be sure everybody knew where they were. I was busy with unpacking the household goods but still tried to do it twice a day for the next 3 days, more for my peace of mind than their accepting the new place.

Good luck.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

We've decided to take our goats with us - so they will have that familiarity when we get there. I'm heading out there next week to set up the goat's area and have things ready for when they arrive. 

Any tips on travel? Am I better off having the dogs kenneled in the back of my truck, or in with the goats in the stock trailer? There should be room for them if that would be less stressful for them.

None of them have traveled more than a few miles to the vet or from where we purchased some of the goats.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

leave the dogs in the trailer with the goats. both will be more comfortable. lots of water breaks. a "lost" pyr is a sad thing indeed.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Be sure to have all necessary vaccinations and transport certificates UTD. We hauled the dogs in a compartment with 3 sheep so there would be more room but in the same stock trailer where they could be within sight/smell of each other. Have collars and tags if not microchips on all your animals with enough leashes or a picket line of sorts to restrain them. Our usually tame cooperative goats freaked totally when it was time to load and the 3 sheep I had at the time for spinning were a major rodeo. They were even pets, raised on a bottle but they were having NONE of that trailer. 

Take water from your former home for the first day, then add fresh water as needed so it won't be such a change as you cross the country. An alternative is to get your animals accustomed to an additive like a bit of apple cider vinegar so water from different sources will have that common flavor. You don't want anybody dehydrated at this point. I'm not sure if it applies to private transport, but at one time, with _commercial hauls_, animals had to be unloaded and allowed to walk around freely once every 24 hours. Your vet can tell you about that. We never made a trip longer than 10 hrs. so it wasn't an issue for us. I've known folks who have made arrangements with various counties enroute to use their fair grounds for resting animals. 

Watch the weather like a hawk. Coming through mountains, the Plains and into Missouri where the weather can change rapidly can be a challenge. You said you'd move in a month or so--Missouri in July can be extremely hot so be sure the trailer is well ventilated and stop every hour or so to be sure all is well.

The last time we moved a herd/dogs, the trailer had spaces between the floor boards about 1/2" wide. The man we'd hired to haul the animals needed to stop for gas just before we left AR. When he did stop, all the goats got up and--ahem--relieved themselves both solids and liquids. I was following along behind him but didn't need gas. I played dumb when I saw two men walk right through the poop and pee. Can't repeat what they said--family site, you know.

Good luck.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

I've put the trailer with the rear gate open into the pasture where they spend most of their time to get them used to it. The first day the two dogs wouldn't get withing 20 feet and barked at it the whole time. Now, I've been putting a little hay in there and the goats jump right in to eat. The dogs too will hop in if we are there. I'm sure moving day won't be perfect, but I know this will take some of the edge off.

We have our vet coming out next week, so we'll have our vet check papers in order, plus the dogs will be current on their rabies, and have their papers in order. I've heard that most folks never have their documentation checked, but I do not want to be that person who does get checked, and not have their documentation in order!

Really like the idea of a remote thermometer! I will definitely have one of those in the trailer with the reader in the truck with me. Trying to come up with some ideas to provide water in transit without making a mess.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

VERY good idea for the remote thermometer! Don't overlook air quality.

I was thinking in terms of buckets with lids for transport and offering water at stops. Since you mentioned it, some sort of nipple waterer like a lixit valve would be neater but those work best with pressure, not gravity feed, right? 

Great that you can acclimate the animals to the trailer. We don't own one and hired a local man so the trailer showed up the day of the move. Would have been much better otherwise as you are doing. 

I've moved animals (goats, horses, cattle, dogs, cats, and rabbits) interstate four times and intrastate more than I can think of--I've never been stopped for papers but figure the first time I tried skipping this step, I'd get caught.


----------



## loli (Aug 14, 2011)

Good luck with your move. What part of MO are you going to? We only live about 50 miles from the SW part of the state around Joplin


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

loli said:


> Good luck with your move. What part of MO are you going to? We only live about 50 miles from the SW part of the state around Joplin


We will be about an hour east of Springfield/Branson area.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Goats and dogs don't drink water all day. If they have access to water in the morning, they aren't really going to need it again for several hours. As Mogal wrote, just offer it when you stop. Chances are, because of the stress, they will not be eating or drinking. Make sure there is a cross breeze in the truck to keep them cool.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Water in motion means wet uncomfortable animals, water them at your planned stops.
How do you plan on getting the dogs out for a break without the goats getting out, if they are all in the trailer?
I travel with dogs often, and find that a stop about every hundred miles does me as much good as it does the pups.
Also dogs that are not used to travel, may be stressed, if so, pick up water with your hand and put it to their mouth. (does a lot for their state of mind)


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice in TX/MO is your gal to talk with about long-distance goat hauling.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their information and insights. And, to share how the trip was made.

I have a two compartment stock trailer and put two head of cattle in the front. I split the back portion with the goats on one side and LGD's on the other with field fence in between and separate gates. It worked perfect. The dogs were able to get out at truck stops and do their business and the goats were accessible to offer feed and water. The first 6 hours were pretty stressful on all - mostly due to the driving conditions over the Sierras with the Cattle moshing in their space before they settled in. Once the road straightened out, the ride was smooth.

I did have a friend make the ride with me, so we made long rides with about 5 hours of sleep over night.

All arrived safe and sound - and are really enjoying the buffet our new pasture offers.

Your input made this trip much more easy going then it could have been - Thank You!


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Glad you all made it home:thumb:


----------

